# Mi primo cabo del Ejército me dice que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas



## PORRON (27 Feb 2022)

Me llama esta noche y no me lo esperaba la verdad, conversación telefónica casi fugaz con él, lo noto incluso algo nervioso.

Tenía claro que sabía algo que yo no y quizá no lo podía contar, casi seguro que no. Tan solo me dijo que tenía una serie de información pero por su cargo poco o nada podía contar. Pero que como me tiene aprecio me quería avisar de "que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas", tal cual y que no podía seguir hablando y me colgó sin casi poder despedirme. Yo estoy casi seguro de que está relacionado con lo de Rusia.


----------



## asakopako (27 Feb 2022)

Pillo sirio en hilo de zparo sin zparo.


----------



## El gostoso (27 Feb 2022)

Call of Putin: paco warfare


----------



## #SrLobo (27 Feb 2022)

y tan de alto secreto es que vienes a chismorrearlo en burbuja


----------



## macchiato (27 Feb 2022)

Los cabos son rangos de chusqueros que se encargan de remover el café a los que tienen la polla gorda en el cuartel. Dile a tu primo que deje se soñar mamarracho.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (27 Feb 2022)

Mensaje copiado de Forocoches. Reportado por plagio.


----------



## Casanova II (27 Feb 2022)

Con tener la ESO ya entras de cabo directamente, pez gordo tu primo.


----------



## jaimegvr (27 Feb 2022)

Lo unico bueno de la guerra en Europa, será la salida masiva de inmigrantes o d enuevos españoles hacia Sudamerica, Marruecos, etc...........

Los restaurantes se van a quedar sin camareros moros.


----------



## Luftwuaje (27 Feb 2022)

Tu primo o el hermano de tu mujer?


----------



## McLovin (27 Feb 2022)

Alguien me ha dicho algo sobre una cosa y vengo al foro a cagar hilo diciendo NADA.


----------



## Karlb (27 Feb 2022)

Se vienen cositas.


----------



## Galvani (27 Feb 2022)

Un cabo tiene la información de cotilleo de pasillo jaja.


----------



## asakopako (27 Feb 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Tu primo o el hermano de tu mujer?



Con esta gente es mejor no preguntar, su familia suele tener caras extrañas que se producen cuando follan entre primos los veves.


----------



## Lord Vader (27 Feb 2022)

O tu amigo es un cabo asistente del JEMAD, o ese testimonio tiene poco valor.


----------



## AStudio (27 Feb 2022)

Troll, no tienen información sargentos, la va a tener un cabo


----------



## McLovin (27 Feb 2022)

El y su primo son la misma persona, ni puto caso.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (27 Feb 2022)

Ni tu primo es cabo 
- y si se la clavas a tu prima 

Hilo de ForoCoches putos Troll


----------



## PORRON (27 Feb 2022)

Así es amigo. La gente no te presta atencion con unas palmaditas en la espalda. Se debe usar un gran mazo de hierro para obtener toda la atención.


----------



## Von Rudel (27 Feb 2022)

Claro como los cabos tienen información de primera mano....jajajaja


Al menos pon que era Teniente o algo así para darle mas credibilidad.


----------



## maxkuiper (27 Feb 2022)

Cosas chulisimas


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (27 Feb 2022)

Tu primo debe ser un lince.


----------



## Fauna iberica (27 Feb 2022)

Me dice el pescadero que nota ya algo raro en el pescado que viene últimamente, dice que es radiactivo.


----------



## Galvani (27 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Claro como los cabos tienen información de primera mano....jajajaja
> 
> 
> Al menos pon que era Teniente o algo así para darle mas credibilidad.



Lo subo a Capitan


----------



## Wando (27 Feb 2022)

Dos cosas:

En el Ejército no hay cargos, sino empleos.
¿Cuál es la información "sensible" que puede manejar un cabo?


----------



## pegaso (27 Feb 2022)

macchiato dijo:


> Los cabos son rangos de chusqueros que se encargan de remover el café a los que tienen la polla gorda en el cuartel. Dile a tu primo que deje se soñar mamarracho.



Les remueven el café a los sargentos y estos ya tienen información de la OTAN.


----------



## el segador (27 Feb 2022)

Troll Calopez de fin de semana. Ni puto caso.


----------



## Straton (27 Feb 2022)

ya, el mismo que estuvo en la UCI era joven deportista sin patologías previas y te dijo que esto hay que tomarselo en serio no?


----------



## fayser (27 Feb 2022)

Un cabo del ejército no se entera ni del nodo.


----------



## chemarin (27 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Me llama esta noche y no me lo esperaba la verdad, conversación telefónica casi fugaz con él, lo noto incluso algo nervioso.
> 
> Tenía claro que sabía algo que yo no y quizá no lo podía contar, casi seguro que no. Tan solo me dijo que tenía una serie de información pero por su cargo poco o nada podía contar. Pero que como me tiene aprecio me quería avisar de "que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas", tal cual y que no podía seguir hablando y me colgó sin casi poder despedirme. Yo estoy casi seguro de que está relacionado con lo de Rusia.



Sin menospreciar a tu primo, un cabo poca cosa sabrá.


----------



## sada (27 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Pillo sirio en hilo de zparo sin zparo.



jajaja


----------



## sada (27 Feb 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Lo unico bueno de la guerra en Europa, será la salida masiva de inmigrantes o d enuevos españoles hacia Sudamerica, Marruecos, etc...........
> 
> Los restaurantes se van a quedar sin camareros moros.



tu crees?


----------



## unaburbu (27 Feb 2022)

Vaya consejo de mierda: "estate alerta".


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Me llama esta noche y no me lo esperaba la verdad, conversación telefónica casi fugaz con él, lo noto incluso algo nervioso.
> 
> Tenía claro que sabía algo que yo no y quizá no lo podía contar, casi seguro que no. Tan solo me dijo que tenía una serie de información pero por su cargo poco o nada podía contar. Pero que como me tiene aprecio me quería avisar de "que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas", tal cual y que no podía seguir hablando y me colgó sin casi poder despedirme. Yo estoy casi seguro de que está relacionado con lo de Rusia.




Gracias por compartirlo si es cierto, si no lo es, pues tampoco pasa nada, mejor.....


----------



## secuestrado (27 Feb 2022)

Tu primo es gila? Alguien ha matado a alguien?


----------



## -carrancas (27 Feb 2022)

*Mi primo cabo del Ejército
cabo
cabo*
 

a tomar por el culo troll!!!


----------



## keylargof (27 Feb 2022)

Si es cabo tiene que tener informaciòn reservada de altos vuelos


----------



## machote hispano (27 Feb 2022)

AStudio dijo:


> Troll, no tienen información sargentos, la va a tener un cabo



Si está en el sitio adecuado se entera antes que muchos. Uno de habilitación sabía más que el Jefe de cierta base. Del resto de la PMM incluso más. 

Mejor me callo.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (27 Feb 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Tu primo o el hermano de tu mujer?



Cuñaooooo.

El barrendero de mi calle se halla en alerta extrema nivel 2, ante la chatarra rusa que tienen previsto barrer y retirar, en un par de días.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Feb 2022)

Hombre me imagino que en los cuarteles estarán alerta, eso entra dentro de lo "esperable".


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (27 Feb 2022)

SE VIENEN COSITAS QUE MA LO HA DICHO FERMIN EL CABO


----------



## Viviendo Digno (27 Feb 2022)

Te lo comiste de cabo a rabo.


----------



## bocadRillo (27 Feb 2022)

Los que manejan la info son los oficiales, hombre


----------



## Floky (27 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Me llama esta noche y no me lo esperaba la verdad, conversación telefónica casi fugaz con él, lo noto incluso algo nervioso.
> 
> Tenía claro que sabía algo que yo no y quizá no lo podía contar, casi seguro que no. Tan solo me dijo que tenía una serie de información pero por su cargo poco o nada podía contar. Pero que como me tiene aprecio me quería avisar de "que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas", tal cual y que no podía seguir hablando y me colgó sin casi poder despedirme. Yo estoy casi seguro de que está relacionado con lo de Rusia.



Dile a tu primo que prepare el que ya mismo se estrena


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (27 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Me llama esta noche y no me lo esperaba la verdad, conversación telefónica casi fugaz con él, lo noto incluso algo nervioso.
> 
> Tenía claro que sabía algo que yo no y quizá no lo podía contar, casi seguro que no. Tan solo me dijo que tenía una serie de información pero por su cargo poco o nada podía contar. Pero que como me tiene aprecio me quería avisar de "que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas", tal cual y que no podía seguir hablando y me colgó sin casi poder despedirme. Yo estoy casi seguro de que está relacionado con lo de Rusia.



¡Coño!, ¡parece que estes hablando de un general!. Un cabo es casi un soldado raso, ¡mucho no sabrá!.


----------



## Focus in (27 Feb 2022)

se vienen cositas xulisimasssssssssssssss


----------



## BHAN83 (27 Feb 2022)

La IIIGM no será cabificada.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (27 Feb 2022)

Margarita Robles contando que España envía tons de cascos, chalecos y máscaras por si hay ataques nucleares o biológicos...imagínate si no tendrá razón tu primo!
Por cierto, me juego el cuello a que la mayoría de esos objetos enviados por España son Made in China.
Me tranquiliza muchísimo, después de ver a nuestros sanitarios con bolsas de basura combatiendo en primera línea al bicho, que España tenga ya capacidad para enviar ese cargamento con "sistemas de autoprotección" para los ucranianos.


----------



## fayser (27 Feb 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Margarita Robles contando que España envía tons de cascos, chalecos y máscaras por si hay ataques nucleares o biológicos...imagínate si no tendrá razón tu primo!
> Por cierto, me juego el cuello a que la mayoría de esos objetos enviados por España son Made in China.
> Me tranquiliza muchísimo, después de ver a nuestros sanitarios con bolsas de basura combatiendo en primera línea al bicho, que España tenga ya capacidad para enviar ese cargamento con "sistemas de autoprotección" para los ucranianos.



Para mi que estamos colaborando con los rusos y ni nos hemos enterado.


----------



## John Connor (27 Feb 2022)

"con su 'cargo' de cabo del ejército". Estoy seguro de que está metido metido en el fregao con los peces gordos.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (27 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Me llama esta noche y no me lo esperaba la verdad, conversación telefónica casi fugaz con él, lo noto incluso algo nervioso.
> 
> Tenía claro que sabía algo que yo no y quizá no lo podía contar, casi seguro que no. Tan solo me dijo que tenía una serie de información pero por su cargo poco o nada podía contar. Pero que como me tiene aprecio me quería avisar de "que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas", tal cual y que no podía seguir hablando y me colgó sin casi poder despedirme. Yo estoy casi seguro de que está relacionado con lo de Rusia.



Si lo has visto hace poco,es que ha dado positivo en covish y tal vez te haya cagado el alma...


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (27 Feb 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Para mi que estamos colaborando con los rusos y ni nos hemos enterado.



  
Podría ser. Yo ya me espero cualquier cosa.


----------



## MIP (27 Feb 2022)

Iniciando operación Latun. 

Recarguen sus Doritos y todos a sus puestos


----------



## reconvertido (27 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Me llama esta noche y no me lo esperaba la verdad, conversación telefónica casi fugaz con él, lo noto incluso algo nervioso.
> 
> Tenía claro que sabía algo que yo no y quizá no lo podía contar, casi seguro que no. Tan solo me dijo que tenía una serie de información pero por su cargo poco o nada podía contar. Pero que como me tiene aprecio me quería avisar de "que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas", tal cual y que no podía seguir hablando y me colgó sin casi poder despedirme. Yo estoy casi seguro de que está relacionado con lo de Rusia.



Cuenta de 2021.
Community manager, niño rata o ambos.

Con al estrategia del hacerse el interesante y crear miedo.

SIEMPRE usáis al misma estrategia, crear miedo, insegurida dy ansiedad, para cortocircuitar al cerebro lógico, y que la amigdala tome el control, y genere respuesta de lucha-huida.
Y como no se puede luchar, se entra en fase de huida.


----------



## Marco Porcio (27 Feb 2022)

Cabo no es lo segundo menos caca?


----------



## jlrr (27 Feb 2022)

Enésimo hilo de mierda de mi cuñado, mi primo , mi amigo... me ha dicho, conoce a uno que.... ya cansáis putos trolls/ cms


----------



## hellvar (27 Feb 2022)

Com va la resaca de tu cabo?


----------



## Decipher (27 Feb 2022)

Gracias pompero, lo apuntaré en mi libreta.


----------



## CASA (27 Feb 2022)

Por su puesto de CABO, no puede decir nada,.... qué hartón de reír.  

Menos mal que es cabo si llega a ser Teniente Coronel, te bloquea en wasap por si las moscas.


----------



## inakiglosa (27 Feb 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Cabo no es lo segundo menos caca?



En mi epoca todos eran de reemplazo, osea que fijate, un soldado con una tira roja en el hombro, no les haciamos ni puto caso nosotros, como para tener informacion privilegiada....


----------



## Frysby (27 Feb 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Se vienen cositas.



Pero serán cosas chulísimas?


----------



## SPQR (27 Feb 2022)

Goder, si lo dice un alto mando del ejercito, voy preparando la mochila de 96 horas.


----------



## Dj Puesto (27 Feb 2022)

macchiato dijo:


> Los cabos son rangos de chusqueros que se encargan de remover el café a los que tienen la polla gorda en el cuartel. Dile a tu primo que deje se soñar mamarracho.



Veo que ya está dicho, un cabo en el ejército es el equivalente a un conserje en una empresa, si vas a marcarte un invent por lo menos curratelo


----------



## Torrente Ballester2 (27 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Me llama esta noche y no me lo esperaba la verdad, conversación telefónica casi fugaz con él, lo noto incluso algo nervioso.
> 
> Tenía claro que sabía algo que yo no y quizá no lo podía contar, casi seguro que no. Tan solo me dijo que tenía una serie de información pero por su cargo poco o nada podía contar. Pero que como me tiene aprecio me quería avisar de "que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas", tal cual y que no podía seguir hablando y me colgó sin casi poder despedirme. Yo estoy casi seguro de que está relacionado con lo de Rusia.



Convendría que tu primo se tranquilizara un pco y dejara de fumar tantos porros.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Feb 2022)

confirmado y reconfirmado:
mi vecino que es un gay que en el desfile del orgullo anal se viste de sargento
tambien dice que vienen movidas


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (27 Feb 2022)

Gracias a Burbuja entramos en contactos con las más altas autoridades...en este caso un cabo jojojo.


----------



## socrates99 (27 Feb 2022)

El cabo cocina


----------



## Pericoeldelospalotes (27 Feb 2022)

No sé yo si un cabo paco de mierda va a tener mucha idea de lo que se cuece en el estado mayor de la otan


----------



## Turbocata (27 Feb 2022)

El foro es buenísimo, mi primo el del kgb.


----------



## noobie (27 Feb 2022)

Este mismo mensaje lo pusieron en forocoches hará una semana, troll.


----------



## Santogrial (27 Feb 2022)

Cabo con información de estos temas no son compatibles. Estará haciendo las imaginarias de las maniobras y pensando que hacer cuando cumpla los 45 y le echen.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (27 Feb 2022)

tu primo eres tu y no te contarías un secreto ni a ti mismo jeje


----------



## Clorhídrico (27 Feb 2022)

Ese cabo es un poco golfo.


----------



## luistro (27 Feb 2022)

Que tubiegah esputa


----------



## Godofredo1099 (27 Feb 2022)

Aviso de redirección




Sabéis quién está de todo esto no?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (27 Feb 2022)

Mi hermano es comandante del EA , está en moncloa en el cuartel general, y dice que no hay nada nuevo 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ikitclaw (27 Feb 2022)

AStudio dijo:


> Troll, no tienen información sargentos, la va a tener un cabo



Pero no has visto los hilos del pavo este? "mi amiga rusa ha dicho que...", "mi primo cabo ...". Este troll es mas obvio incluso que los d 4chan.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (27 Feb 2022)

¿Y si no te puede contar nada para que coño llama?.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Feb 2022)

los cabos suelen disponer de informacion confidencial que ni sus sargentos conocen...


----------



## alguiencualquiera (27 Feb 2022)

¿Lo vuelvo a poner?


----------



## guanoincoming (27 Feb 2022)

Mi primo golfo opina lo contrario.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## Jomach (27 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Call of Putin: paco warfare



Cabo Paco Warfare.


----------



## The Omega Man (27 Feb 2022)

Troll plagiador de forocoches


----------



## Nobel1 (27 Feb 2022)

¿Un cabo? Si al menos fuera un almirante.....


----------



## Iuris Tantum (27 Feb 2022)

Un amigo es limpiador de letrinas en una cafetería a la que una vez fue el primo de un asistente de un ex-candidato a ministro de defensa y me ha dicho que se vienen cosas muy importantes, casi seguro relacionadas con Rusia, o algo así...


----------



## Bye Felicia (27 Feb 2022)

Dice un Cabo como si fuera relevante la información que pudiese manejar dicho monigote


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Feb 2022)

Pero tu primo es cabo tomatero o primero, bueno, da igual, los dos tienen una mierda de rango.
Trolleo del malo.


----------



## nate (27 Feb 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Se vienen cositas.



...muy chulis.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (27 Feb 2022)

El Cabo Gutierrez.


----------



## Pedorro (27 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Me llama esta noche y no me lo esperaba la verdad, conversación telefónica casi fugaz con él, lo noto incluso algo nervioso.
> 
> Tenía claro que sabía algo que yo no y quizá no lo podía contar, casi seguro que no. Tan solo me dijo que tenía una serie de información pero por su cargo poco o nada podía contar. Pero que como me tiene aprecio me quería avisar de "que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas", tal cual y que no podía seguir hablando y me colgó sin casi poder despedirme. Yo estoy casi seguro de que está relacionado con lo de Rusia.




Cabo del ejército? me descojono .... no si ahora va a resultar que a los cabos les llaman para tratar los asuntos de alto secreto.

Dile a tu primo que no fume tantos porros ...


----------



## Jasa (27 Feb 2022)

Ata cabos


----------



## DirtyFrank (27 Feb 2022)

https://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8985212&highlight=cosas+movidas

El hilo original de Forocoches. Del dia 22. Vamos, para banear al lumbreras de este foro, que ultimamente rebosa mierda por los cuatro costados. La forocochizacion de Burbuja.


----------



## Carlos Jose Lopez (28 Feb 2022)

Ja ja, un cabo del ejército como mucho tendrá información de los turnos de limpieza de las letrinas.


----------



## Dadaista (28 Feb 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> y tan de alto secreto es que vienes a chismorrearlo en burbuja



Aqui no enteraremos del día del juicio final con 48 horas de antelación. Lo tengo claro


----------



## RFray (28 Feb 2022)

Un cabo? No será el cabo jefe de Estado Mayor?

Fuente de información de primera clase.


----------



## celebro (28 Feb 2022)

AStudio dijo:


> Troll, no tienen información sargentos, la va a tener un cabo



No sabemos que informacion maneja ,aunque yo apostaria que a su prima la han preñao, os se divorcia o algo asi.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Feb 2022)

cuenten con la quita bancaria además de una inflación galopante. 

Quien pueda invertir el dinero que tiene en el banco que no lo dude . Venezuela les ha enseñado el camino a estos criminales.


----------



## Felson (28 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Me llama esta noche y no me lo esperaba la verdad, conversación telefónica casi fugaz con él, lo noto incluso algo nervioso.
> 
> Tenía claro que sabía algo que yo no y quizá no lo podía contar, casi seguro que no. Tan solo me dijo que tenía una serie de información pero por su cargo poco o nada podía contar. Pero que como me tiene aprecio me quería avisar de "que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas", tal cual y que no podía seguir hablando y me colgó sin casi poder despedirme. Yo estoy casi seguro de que está relacionado con lo de Rusia.



También pudiera ser que esté relacionado con que obliguen a utilizar bragas, las famosas bragas de la mili, pero esta vez de verdad y en las ingles en vez de en el cuello, por aquello de que somos el ejército con mayor perspectiva de género. A ver si te cuenta algo más.


----------



## Perroviolin (28 Feb 2022)

El primo no tiene credivilida guese un cuñao aun aun..


----------



## Manteka (28 Feb 2022)

Historia 2/10
Si hubieses puesto que es un soldado raso en vez de un cabo te habria puesto 3/10


----------



## AntiT0d0 (28 Feb 2022)

Yo cambiaria la pestaña Coronatimo por Ukraniatimo.


----------



## BogadeAriete (28 Feb 2022)

Se viene una gorda, que a tu primo Paco, el cabo chusquero de cocinas del cuartel, le va a tocar preparar mas cafeses para la tropa, porque se vienen los rusos. 

Anda que algunos os montais unas movidas.....

Cualquiera que sepa algo del Hegercito Hezpañol sabe que de Capitan para arriba son los unicos enterados algo de la misa la media.

Cuando el 23 F, de Capitan para abajo todos exonerados de asaltar el Congreso de los Diputados, porque NO TENIAN NI PUTA IDEA DE QUE ESTABNA DANDO UN GOLPE, " si mi sargento, a la orden" y a correr.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (28 Feb 2022)

El Cabo Palomeque esta enterado de todo.


----------



## Mira macho (28 Feb 2022)

Menos mal que lo publicas en un foro público rastreado por el CNI desde el PC de tu casa.


----------



## PORRON (28 Feb 2022)

DirtyFrank dijo:


> https://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8985212&highlight=cosas+movidas
> 
> El hilo original de Forocoches. Del dia 22. Vamos, para banear al lumbreras de este foro, que ultimamente rebosa mierda por los cuatro costados. La forocochizacion de Burbuja.



Ese bastado me lo copio a mi. Menudo cutre chop te as marcado champion


----------



## Cicciolino (28 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Me llama esta noche y no me lo esperaba la verdad, conversación telefónica casi fugaz con él, lo noto incluso algo nervioso.
> 
> Tenía claro que sabía algo que yo no y quizá no lo podía contar, casi seguro que no. Tan solo me dijo que tenía una serie de información pero por su cargo poco o nada podía contar. Pero que como me tiene aprecio me quería avisar de "que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas", tal cual y que no podía seguir hablando y me colgó sin casi poder despedirme. Yo estoy casi seguro de que está relacionado con lo de Rusia.





Resumen: Mi primo calbo me dice que "vienen cositas".


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2022)

me ha copiado, esto es un copiado masivo de mi mensaje, si el que puse antes de que empezara la guerra.





__





Me llama alterado, la tercera guerra mundial es inminente.


Estaba esta tarde esperando a que me trajeran una cosa que compre cuando veo que me llama un hombre con el que hace tiempo que no hablo. le cojo la llamada y veo que esta muy alterado, como ido de la cabeza, me dice que no se lo que se nos viene encima, que esto es el puto fin de los tiempos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## fachacine (28 Feb 2022)

Resumen del hilo:


----------



## stuka (28 Feb 2022)

Un señor *CABO*...NADA MENOS. Corramos al búnquer.


----------



## Yo. (28 Feb 2022)

Panda maricones


----------



## jolu (28 Feb 2022)

Será cabo pardillo, el madero ese calvo que hace reportajes de lo chungo que son los barrios de Brasil mientras va escondido tras un ejercito.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (28 Feb 2022)

Cosas movidas: Fóllatelo, eso le confundirá.


----------



## El Caga Chele (28 Feb 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Si es cabo tiene que tener informaciòn reservada de altos vuelos



Aunque no sepa que es, cualquiera puede enterarse que se viene algo gordo simplemente con observar su entorno y la cara de sus superiores. 
Ademas basta con que estes asignado a servir el café en la oficina correcta para enterarte antes que muchos generales.


----------



## opilano (28 Feb 2022)

El primo eres tú.


----------



## GuidoVonList (28 Feb 2022)

Tan secreta la información que la sabe un cabo chusquero.


----------



## Julc (28 Feb 2022)

Mi primo que tiene un bar...


----------



## baifo (28 Feb 2022)

Yo tengo un primo segurata y no me ha llamado ,raro.


----------



## Yarará Guazú (28 Feb 2022)

¡Un cabo! ¡Por Dios! Vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## Blackmoon (28 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Me llama esta noche y no me lo esperaba la verdad, conversación telefónica casi fugaz con él, lo noto incluso algo nervioso.
> 
> Tenía claro que sabía algo que yo no y quizá no lo podía contar, casi seguro que no. Tan solo me dijo que tenía una serie de información pero por su cargo poco o nada podía contar. Pero que como me tiene aprecio me quería avisar de "que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas", tal cual y que no podía seguir hablando y me colgó sin casi poder despedirme. Yo estoy casi seguro de que está relacionado con lo de Rusia.



Haces bien. Los cabos son la columna vertebral de los servicios de inteligencia...


----------



## Mecagüento (28 Feb 2022)

Otro multi de Zparo a ignorar​


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Feb 2022)

Immportante es que no vuelvas tú y te quedes en la inmundicia anglo a la que simula criticar. 
Lo siguiente sería que postear as mierda en los foros de ellos y no en uno español, mejor trata de desmoralizarlos a ellos, cenizo. 



jaimegvr dijo:


> Lo unico bueno de la guerra en Europa, será la salida masiva de inmigrantes o d enuevos españoles hacia Sudamerica, Marruecos, etc...........
> 
> Los restaurantes se van a quedar sin camareros moros.


----------



## MAUSER (28 Feb 2022)

Mi primo, corneta de la Legión, me ha dicho que esté al loro que se van a haber cositas chungas.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Feb 2022)

Importante es que no volvieras tú y te quedes en la inmundicia anglo a la que simulas criticar.
Lo siguiente sería que postearas mierda en los foros de ellos y no en uno español, mejor trata de desmoralizarlos a ellos, cenizo



jaimegvr dijo:


> Lo unico bueno de la guerra en Europa, será la salida masiva de inmigrantes o d enuevos españoles hacia Sudamerica, Marruecos, etc...........
> 
> Los restaurantes se van a quedar sin camareros moros.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (28 Feb 2022)

Claro,los cabos son los que manejan el Estado Mayor.

No olvidemos que Adolfo fue cabo primero (Obergefreiter)


----------



## Knight who says ni (28 Feb 2022)

Bueno, si lo dice un cabo...


----------



## Glokta (28 Feb 2022)

Cabo que será el primero en ir de carne de cañón, tiene información geopolítica al mas alto nivel . Incluso en la escala de oficiales los rangos más bajos no se enteraran de la misa la mitad


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (28 Feb 2022)

"El que vale, vale. Y no si no vale, para cabo".

Te lo dice un coronel de verdad.


----------



## Fornicio (28 Feb 2022)

Un cabo RASO PACO insinuando movidas de geoestrategia.

A pelar patatas le ponía yo.


----------



## OvEr0n (28 Feb 2022)

Ya que haceis invents y sois mongolicos... Macho al menos echad un vistazo a la escala de rangos de los ejercitos.


----------



## Evil_ (28 Feb 2022)

Un cabo no tendra informacion de primera mano pero si sabe que movimientos dentro del cuartel no son los normales.
Y siempre pueden escuchar algo.

50/50


----------



## machotafea (28 Feb 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Lo unico bueno de la guerra en Europa, será la salida masiva de inmigrantes o d enuevos españoles hacia Sudamerica, Marruecos, etc...........
> 
> Los restaurantes se van a quedar sin camareros moros.



Y tu sin comer, pobrecito hezpañol. Vas a tener que ir a trabajar el campo.


----------



## Ederto (28 Feb 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> y tan de alto secreto es que vienes a chismorrearlo en burbuja



Tan alto secreto que lo sabe un cabo.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Feb 2022)

Los cabos rancheros son expertos en geopolitica y seguro que ha escuchado una conversacion ultrasecreta, entre dos sargentos chusqueros, mientras se bebian su cafe tocado con Soberano !!!.

PD- Gobernandonos el Viruelo, la situacion actual solo puede empeorar.


----------



## GaryPeaton (28 Feb 2022)

Mañana te confiesa que se ha hecho maricon


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Feb 2022)

Al ignore, cuenta nueva diciendo tontadas.


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Feb 2022)

el cabo hitsler manejaba


----------



## vanderwilde (28 Feb 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Tu primo debe ser un lince.



Mejor, este. No sabía yo que Nostradamus era cabo.


----------



## kogi_kabuto (28 Feb 2022)

Casanova II dijo:


> Con tener la ESO ya entras de cabo directamente, pez gordo tu primo.



Mi hermano hizo la mili voluntario porque no sabía que hacer, y lo que vió fue un error. El primer día solo por decir que había cursado COU y que como no sabía qu eestudiar decidió hacer un año de mili para aclararse o ver otras opciones.

Pues con saber COU y saber llevar una hoja de cálculo el segundo día era CABO no se qué, y tenía habitación própia y se escaqueaba de las guardias nocturanas....imaginaros el nivel que había

Había pastores!! casi ni sabían leer...un desastre, coca por doquier y abusos de los superiores en plan flexiones cada vez que te veían.

LA hizo en Canarias de voluntario, hace como 16años.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (28 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Me llama esta noche y no me lo esperaba la verdad, conversación telefónica casi fugaz con él, lo noto incluso algo nervioso.
> 
> Tenía claro que sabía algo que yo no y quizá no lo podía contar, casi seguro que no. Tan solo me dijo que tenía una serie de información *pero por su cargo poco o nada podía contar.* Pero que como me tiene aprecio me quería avisar de "que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas", tal cual y que no podía seguir hablando y me colgó sin casi poder despedirme. Yo estoy casi seguro de que está relacionado con lo de Rusia.



Por su cargo... un cabo .... ¿furriel? ¿ encargado de abastecimiento en la cocina?

de verdad, a veces me indigna el grado de desinformacion sin base


----------



## tururut12 (28 Feb 2022)

El que tiene que estar alerta es él. A ver si lo envían al frente.


----------



## Demi Grante (28 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Me llama esta noche y no me lo esperaba la verdad, conversación telefónica casi fugaz con él, lo noto incluso algo nervioso.
> 
> Tenía claro que sabía algo que yo no y quizá no lo podía contar, casi seguro que no. Tan solo me dijo que tenía una serie de información pero por su cargo poco o nada podía contar. Pero que como me tiene aprecio me quería avisar de "que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas", tal cual y que no podía seguir hablando y me colgó sin casi poder despedirme. Yo estoy casi seguro de que está relacionado con lo de Rusia.



Que van a repartir bocatas y mantas a Rumanía. Tampoco esperes que vayan a hacer más cosas, que es España. Si ni siquiera en Afganistán tenían permitido hacer acciones de combate (tan solo tenían permitido defenderse si les atacaban) imagínate que poco interés tendrá España en enviarlos a Ucrania.


----------



## Progy (28 Feb 2022)

Te has planteado la idea de que en ese sueño tuyo tu primo lo único que quería era acojonarte?


----------



## mindusky (28 Feb 2022)

Tu primo es el cabo de gata de schrodinger.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (28 Feb 2022)

Se vienen cositas


----------



## Klapaucius (28 Feb 2022)

Se vienen cositas


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Feb 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Los restaurantes se van a quedar sin camareros moros.



Y Burbuja sin fachas comedoritos. ¡Todos a Ucrania a follar chortinas a pelo!


----------



## Tails (28 Feb 2022)

Que cavaba?


----------



## djvan (28 Feb 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Un cabo no tendra informacion de primera mano pero si sabe que movimientos dentro del cuartel no son los normales.
> Y siempre pueden escuchar algo.
> 
> 50/50



tiene más información el cocinero del cuartel que un cabo..

por que no la miráis la escala antes de decir ciertas
Cosas??


----------



## Evil_ (28 Feb 2022)

djvan dijo:


> tiene más información el cocinero del cuartel que un cabo..
> 
> por que no la miráis la escala antes de decir ciertas
> Cosas??



Porque podria haber dicho un alto cargo en vez de un cabo.
Porque los cabos no reciben ordenes verdad y estas ordenes no pueden dar indicio de que algo grave puede pasar.
Que puede ser mentira pues claro,aqui hay mucho troll.
Pero viendo el percal tambien puede ser verdad.
No hace falta ser un general dentro del ejercito para entender que no se esta en situacion normal.


----------



## Marvelita (28 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Me llama esta noche y no me lo esperaba la verdad, conversación telefónica casi fugaz con él, lo noto incluso algo nervioso.
> 
> Tenía claro que sabía algo que yo no y quizá no lo podía contar, casi seguro que no. Tan solo me dijo que tenía una serie de información pero por su cargo poco o nada podía contar. Pero que como me tiene aprecio me quería avisar de "que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas", tal cual y que no podía seguir hablando y me colgó sin casi poder despedirme. Yo estoy casi seguro de que está relacionado con lo de Rusia.



Si lo que pueda pasar lo sabe un cabo realmente lo sabe hasta la que limpia los baños del cuartel.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (28 Feb 2022)

A ver, todos los que os reís del OP vengo a daros malas noticias...

Puedo aseguraros, de una fuente 100% fiable, que todo lo que dice es cierto. Me lo ha dicho mi amigo que es médico chino que cogió el kovic y se volveyó nigro.


----------



## IMPULSES (28 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Me llama esta noche y no me lo esperaba la verdad, conversación telefónica casi fugaz con él, lo noto incluso algo nervioso.
> 
> Tenía claro que sabía algo que yo no y quizá no lo podía contar, casi seguro que no. Tan solo me dijo que tenía una serie de información pero por su cargo poco o nada podía contar. Pero que como me tiene aprecio me quería avisar de "que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas", tal cual y que no podía seguir hablando y me colgó sin casi poder despedirme. Yo estoy casi seguro de que está relacionado con lo de Rusia.



"cosas movidas " vamos que su primo "cabo chusquero" le van a enviar a poner tiritas y a pelar patatas a Odesa y se ha cagado por las patas para abajo.


----------



## Lubinillo (28 Feb 2022)

A mi un primo que a su vez es primo del amijo del cuñado de uno que también es bastante primo me ha dicho que se vienen cositas. Solo puedo contar que es el ultimo día del mes y que el mes que viene se acaba el invierno. Espero que no vengan los hombres de negro por contároslo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (28 Feb 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> A ver, todos los que os reís del OP vengo a daros malas noticias...
> 
> Puedo aseguraros, de una fuente 100% fiable, que todo lo que dice es cierto. Me lo ha dicho mi amigo que es médico chino que cogió el kovic y se volveyó nigro.



Es mentira todo es propaganda, acabo de hablar con mi hermano , no ha cambiado nada





Como digo arriba, es comandante del EA y está destinado en el cuartel general. 

Podéis ir cerrando el hilo de mierda

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tatenen (28 Feb 2022)

Amo a ver, yo he conocido a altos cargos del ejército, incluso a gente que curraba en inteligencia, con información "sensible", y cuando les he preguntado algo alguna vez, siempre me han dicho que ni siquiera tienen autorización para decirles ni media ni a su mujer, como para decirle nada a un colega. Invenciones las justas por favor.


----------



## zirick (28 Feb 2022)

Faltan aliens


----------



## Play_91 (28 Feb 2022)

Ya os digo lo que va a pasar: Se pondrán las cosas tensas para un ataque nuclear y llegara trump y dirá a todos los países de firmar la paz.
Y Gesara patrón oro win, dólar a la puta


----------



## carlosjpc (28 Feb 2022)

¿este es el primo con el que haces "la cosa mala"?


----------



## sivigliano (28 Feb 2022)

macchiato dijo:


> Los cabos son rangos de chusqueros que se encargan de remover el café a los que tienen la polla gorda en el cuartel. Dile a tu primo que deje se soñar mamarracho.



Efectivamente, tengo un cuñado oficial del Ejército y no me ha llamado para nada. Si él no es nada por no estar en el Estado mayor para la defensa, un cabo sabe lo mismo que nosotros.


----------



## sivigliano (28 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Amo a ver, yo he conocido a altos cargos del ejército, incluso a gente que curraba en inteligencia, con información "sensible", y cuando les he preguntado algo alguna vez, siempre me han dicho que ni siquiera tienen autorización para decirles ni media ni a su mujer, como para decirle nada a un colega. Invenciones las justas por favor.



Eso es cierto, mi cuñado no dice ni mu de lo que hace en el ejército ni de misiones. Una vez nos enseñó unas fotos a los años de Somalia cuando hubo el tema de los piratas y fue una fragata. Y por supuesto las fotos eran de la ciudad y de los negros en la playa sin chiringuitos ni papeleras, calles sin asfaltar, cables colgando en las paredes sin pintar, etc... pero ni una sola foto de él con compañeros ni de la fragata que estuvo de servicio y de qué hacía él allí en concreto. Que era una misión española contra la piratería para proteger los pesqueros todos lo sabemos pues salió bastante en televisión pero hasta ahí. 
Tampoco pregunto mucho


----------



## lowfour (28 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Call of Putin: paco warfare



diossssss que me atraganto


----------



## el arquitecto (28 Feb 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> y tan de alto secreto es que vienes a chismorrearlo en burbuja



es un discípulo aventajado de tochovista que repite curso porque suspendió mates


----------



## SAMPLERKING (28 Feb 2022)

Cabo chusquero diciendo que le van a meter un paquete por llevarse galletas María del economato...


----------



## Lammero (28 Feb 2022)

12 páginas...

Por un cabo que no puede decir lo que sabe xD


----------



## meusac (28 Feb 2022)

jo, los cabos lo que saben.


----------



## stiff upper lip (28 Feb 2022)

Dudo que un cabo tenga acceso más información privilegiada que el rqncho que se va a servir la semanna siguiente.


----------



## inakiglosa (28 Feb 2022)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Dudo que un cabo tenga acceso más información privilegiada que el rqncho que se va a servir la semanna siguiente.



Ni eso.


----------



## keler (28 Feb 2022)

El cabo le da el periódico y el café por las mañanas al sargento. Y el sargento no tiene ni zorra por dónde le sopla el viento. Me atrevo a decir que en toda España no hay un solo alto mando, que sepa una mierda por dónde sopla este conflicto.


----------



## Lammero (28 Feb 2022)

Q-abo


----------



## ppd (28 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Me llama esta noche y no me lo esperaba la verdad, conversación telefónica casi fugaz con él, lo noto incluso algo nervioso.
> 
> Tenía claro que sabía algo que yo no y quizá no lo podía contar, casi seguro que no. Tan solo me dijo que tenía una serie de información pero por su cargo poco o nada podía contar. Pero que como me tiene aprecio me quería avisar de "que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas", tal cual y que no podía seguir hablando y me colgó sin casi poder despedirme. Yo estoy casi seguro de que está relacionado con lo de Rusia.



Qué Rusia ni que pollas.

Soy tu primo el calvo y lo que te he dicho es que "estés alerta que tu novia se traga todas la corridas". Tolay.


----------



## JesZgz (28 Feb 2022)

Un cabo jajajajaja. Con saber quien pasa chocolate moruno ya tiene bastante.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (28 Feb 2022)

Golpe de estado y derrocamiento de perro Sánchez Bilderberg en cero coma.


----------



## Antiparras (28 Feb 2022)

en la cabeza del cabo parecía espectacular.....


----------



## Chulita (1 Mar 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Resumen: Mi primo calbo me dice que "vienen cositas".



No se puede ser más subnormal  

Llevo 4 hilos (¡cuatro!) intentando darte zankito, pero no puedo porque tengo al sucnor de turno ignoradito y no puedo.

No sé yo si es buena idea lo de ignorar, si así me pierdo solo parte de la vendimia de estupideces que estos endebles de pacotilla cagan a la hora.


----------



## esNecesario (1 Mar 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Me llama esta noche y no me lo esperaba la verdad, conversación telefónica casi fugaz con él, lo noto incluso algo nervioso.
> 
> Tenía claro que sabía algo que yo no y quizá no lo podía contar, casi seguro que no. Tan solo me dijo que tenía una serie de información pero por su cargo poco o nada podía contar. Pero que como me tiene aprecio me quería avisar de "que me esté alerta que vienen cosas movidas", tal cual y que no podía seguir hablando y me colgó sin casi poder despedirme. Yo estoy casi seguro de que está relacionado con lo de Rusia.



Pfff, la cuñada de la prima de mi tío me ha llamado al móvil para NO DECIRME NADA, tan solo me llama para decirme que esté alerta (ante qué no me lo ha dicho) que vienen cosas movidas (cosas que se mueven, que esté alerta).


----------

